# 
Mam pytanie,czy mozna polozyc dachowke cementowa na wiezbie zaprojektowanej dla blachodachowki???. Dach dwuspadowy z naczolkami o spadku 37°(75%),krokwie (8x16cm)rozstawione co 90cm i dlugosci 7.5m oparte na murlatach przymocowanych do scianek kolankowych(130cm),polaczonych klesczami(2X8x16cm).Moze to troche chaotyczne, ale moze ktos potrafi odpowiedziec ?

----------


## wiarus

1. Pod murłatę redze wylać wieniecz z zatopionymi Srubami do przykręcenia murłaty,wieniec  połączyć czpieniami z wieńcem stropowym.
2. przekroje krokwi mogą zostać ala radzę sie skonsultować z konstruktorem.
3. krokwie połączyć jętkami.
Powodzenia

----------


## wiarus

ACHA
 kat nachylenia dachu wzorcowy dla dachówki
KROKWIE ZAGĘŚCIĆ CO 60 cm.!!!!!!!

----------


## Aśka

Nie wiem na jakie pokrycie dachowe mam się zdecydować. Ma to byc dom z uzytkowym poddaszem. 
Oczywiscie za blachodachowką przemawiaja wzgledy ekonomiczne.
Ale moze w tej kwestii nie warto oszczedzać? O ile drozej wychodzi dach pokryty dachowka ceramiczną? Bede wdzieczna za wszelkie uwagi.

----------


## krzyszt17

Najtańsze dachówki cementowe, nie są droższe od dobrych (czytaj drogich) blachodachówek. Ja zdecydowałem się na dachówkę ceramiczną. Koszt mojego dachu 180m2(dachówka Creaton, wykończenia, folia,  2 okna dachowe) to ok 14000zł. Oczywiście bez robocizny.
Wszystko zależy od wielkości Twojego dachu i zasobności kieszeni.
Pozdrawiam Krzysztof

----------


## hugo

Odpowiedź trochę z innej beczki. W zeszłym tygodniu palił się sąsiad. Miałem okazję obserwować akcję gaśniczą. Na dachu oczywiście blachodachówka. Paliło się poddasze i chłopaki nie mogli się dostać przez owe pokryci do środka, musieli rozkręcać jak się domyślacie trwało to dosyć długo. Przy dachówce było by dużo szybciej. Można powiedzieć mnie to nie spodka (gdyby było lato i wiaterek i ja bym się spalił, zabudowa szeregowa) gdybanie ?  Blachodachówka mnie się nie podoba i nie założyłbym jej na dach, oczywiście nie ze względu na pożar.

----------


## Teska

zdecydowanie dachówka :Smile:

----------


## Daark

Zdecyduj się na dachówkę. Jak dobrze poszukasz, to nie będzie  wiele droższa od blachy.

----------


## ArtMedia

Witam.

Jeśli masz mocną więźbę, zasobny portfel, to zdecydowanie dobra dachówka ceramiczna. Cementowa to nie to samo.
Co do blachodachówki, to mi się kilka lat temu także palił dach nad głową. Dach pokryty blachodachówką. Strażacy nie mieli problemu, wzięli siekierę i w 30 sekund wyrąbali metrową dziurę.
Z drugiej strony nie wiem, czy taki dachówkowy dach nie zawaliłby się w przypadku pożaru? Widziałem kilka spalonych domków, których dachy pokryte dachówką zapadły się do środka, pozostawiając tylko krokwie. Te kryte blachą, czy blachodachówką stoją w takim przypadku normalnie, tylko kolorki tracą  :Wink2: 

Sebastian

----------


## hugo

U ciebie wyrąbali siekierką, a gościa rozkręcali wkrętarką akumulatorową (może siekierki już nie aktualne bo mamy wejść do UNII)

----------


## sebo

My bylismy zdecydowani na blachodachówkę. Dach czterospadowy.
Po wycenach okazało się, że blacha kosztuje tyle samo co dachówka cementowa Braas Celtycka.

----------


## Aśka

Dzieki za wszelki uwagi. Czekam na jeszcze  :Smile: 
Co do zasobnosci portfela to hmm..... niestety ale oszczednosc byłaby wskazana, no ale czy można oszczedzać na pokryciu dachowym przy dachu dwuspadowym, chyba nie bardzo.

----------


## Aśka

Wiem ze cena niektórych dachowek może byc niewiele droższa od blachy, ale dochodzą jeszcze koszty związane z dodatkami do tego typu dachu: stropami, gasiorami, itp. i to jest ten dodatkowy koszt. Ciekawe ile procent?

----------


## Daark

Wyceniaj cały dach. Bez rozgraniczania na dachówkę, gąsiory itp. I dopiero  wtedy porównaj. U mnie różnica była bardzo niewielka, skończyło się na podwójnym S Braasa - dach dwuspadowy, naczółki i lukarny. Z blachy byłoby bardzo dużo odpadów.

----------


## ArtMedia

Witam ponownie.




> On 2003-02-24 09:49, sebo wrote:
> My bylismy zdecydowani na blachodachówkę. Dach czterospadowy.
> Po wycenach okazało się, że blacha kosztuje tyle samo co dachówka cementowa Braas Celtycka.


Nie zapomnij porównac cen dachówek specjalnych. Te wszystkie szczytowe, wentylacyjne itd. Dopiero wtedy widać róznicę. Mi dla Braasa (nie pamiętam jakiego, najtańszego) wyszło dwa razy drożej niż Planją Royal. Chyba, że zamierzasz robić je z blachy?
Niestety mój problem był inny. Osłabiona więźba, bo oczywiście wolałbym dachówkę ale ceramiczną.

Sebastian.

----------


## winston

Poczytałem interesujące wypowiedzi na temat dachówka czy blacha?
Nie zauważyłem jednak aspektu cęzaru dachu. To chyba też istotna rzecz. Nie chodzi mi tylko o odpowiednio mocną więźbę ale o osiadanie domu. Nie odważyłbym się chyba zrobić dachu w dachówce nie wykonując badań gruntu z prawdziwego zdarzenia.

----------


## krzyszt17

Nie sądzę, żeby dach miał wpływ na rodzaj stropu. jeżeli w projekcie masz dachówkę, nie musisz nic zmieniać, jeśli blachodachówkę warto poradzić się projektanta, z pewnością trzeba będzie zwiększyć przekroje krokiew, zmniejszyc ich rozstaw, itp. Nie są to duże koszty. A wyceniaj rzeczywiście cały dach. Moja cena była podana z dodatkami.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Daark

Myślę, że nie ma potrzeby robić badania gruntu ze względu na dachówkę. Jeśli masz dach pokryty blachą i spadnie dużo mokrego śniegu, to razem ten zestaw waży więcej niż jakakolwiek dachówka. A tego nie jesteś w stanie przewidzieć...

----------


## Aśka

Wiem że pokrycie dachowe na istotny wpływ na całą więźbę dachową, ale pierwsze słyszę o badaniu gruntu! Na szczeście nie jest to grunt podmokły itp. więc mam nadziję że obejdzie się bez jego badania a parter nie znajdzie się nagle pod ziemią  :Smile:

----------


## Luna_tyk

Aśka, jeżeli możesz postawić sobie pytanie "dachówka, czy blachodachówka" - to odpowiedź jest prosta: dachówka. Blacha na dachu jako warstwa zewnętrzna to jest zawsze namiastka, nie dająca pewności szczelności. Jest nietrwała, i podatna na uszkodzenia (rozszczelnienie). Nieistotne, czy jest ona płaska, czy też gięta wzdłuż czy też w poprzek. Nieistotne są wszelkie opowieści o ilości cynku na m2 i grubości powłok lakierniczych. To tylko reklama. 
Zawodowo param się stalą i blachą w "dużym budownictwie", i bronię się rękami i nogami przed położeniem warstwy zewnętrznej dachu z blachy. To są gwarantowane kłopoty, tak naprawdę to tego się nie da na 100% uszczelnić. Blacha jest materiałem sprężystym, napręzenia wewnętrzne powstające w procesie gięcia sprawiają, że cała nadzieja w kompetencji i odpowiedzialności dekarza. Jeden wkręt niedociągnięty bądź przeciągnięty zapewnia rozrywkę na długie dni - skąd to kapie.
Niestety, niektórzy inwestorzy, zwłaszcza z USA lub Szwecji - uznają przede wszystkim blachę. Ustawiczne jeżdżenie na usuwanie usterek pozostaje i tak po stronie wykonawcy.

----------


## zbigmor

Odciążacie mury demontując strop żelbetowy, ale podwyższacie mury i dociążacie kondygnację. Projektant pewnie nie patrzył na koszty pokrycia(bo co go to obchodzi) tylko na obciążenie. Najprościej go o to zapytać. Max 19 to nie za dużo.

----------


## kany

Witam serdecznie

Mam pytanko co do dachu jak wielka jest roznica cenowa miedzy dachowka a blachodachowka.Buduje ten dom systemem gospodarczym ,zadnych kredytow i sadze ze ta budowwa potrwa troszeczke .Ale wracajac do tematu ile moze kosztowac material na taki dach z B.dachowki i Dachowki z tego co sie orjetowalem to okolo 50 % wiecej dachowka czy to prawda.Jak myslicie w woj Lubelskim jaki moze byc koszt robocizny za datki dach z tych 2 systemow???

Projekt
http://img16.yfrog.com/img16/9498/27584539.jpg
http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/8295/42414021.jpg

Tu pelny projekt 
http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...2/177/elewacje

----------


## slawek9000

bardzo skomplikowany dach, z blachodachówki będzie więcej odpadów niż połaci dachowych, chyba że zastosujesz takie blachodachówki poziome (Planja ma coś takiego). Z kolei z dachówki wydasz fortunę na gąsiory, one średnio są 10x droższe niż dachówka typowa. Najtaniej to chyba gont by wyszedł, w tak skomplikowanym dachu, bo tam nie dokładasz praktycznie nic na kalenice i narożniki. I przypadkiem nie wydawaj kasy na te ławy kominiarskie, co są na projekcie, kominiarz sobie poradzi i bez nich.

----------


## marcin-r

czy blacha czy dachówka koszty elementów wykończeniowych na kalenice, gąsiory itp itd  wyjdą większe niż cały dach !
dokładnie tak jak radzi Slawek - gont
mam też "pogięty" dach z 4 lukarnami i wybrałem gont bo ładniej oraz taniej, taniej i jeszcze raz taniej  :smile:

----------


## netbet

ja jestem po wycenie pokrycia dachowego ... dachówka cementowa, dachówka ceramiczna, blacha... (dach 200m2 jedna lukarna)
róźnicy pomiędzy blachą a cementową praktycznie nie ma... no może z tysiak
ceramika jest droższa od w/w ok 30 %

mówimy o "typowych" poszyciach... bez angoby... bez "extra" kolorów
widziałem dachówkę za 70zł/m2...nie o niej tu mowa

----------


## kany

Dzieki bardzo za podpowiedzi!!!

Jeszcze mam pytanko dodatkowe co d tych ław kominiarskich co doklaniej to znaczy i do czego sluży !!

Ale gont mnie odstrasza nawet o tym nie mysle ,nikt mnie do tego jeszcze nie przekonal ,moze dla tego ze nikt nie probowal  :wink:  Sadze ze zdecyduje sie na blachodachowke i mam na oku firme http://www.blachotrapez.eu/ moze ktos cos slyszal na jej temat i moze cos powiedziec lub polecic cos dobrego i sprawdzonego 

Dziekuje pozdrawiam :wink:

----------


## adam2007

Witam,

Ceramika to ceramika. Na blache bym się nigdy nie zdecydował. Moi sąsiedzi mają blache i podczas deszczu to jest tragedia:dzowni i dzwoni a u mnie cichutko.
Blacha jest to pokrycie na kilkanaście lat co najwyżej, a potem matowieje, płowieje, schodzi kolor. Nie jest to tylko moja opinia ale wielu dobrych i doświadczonych dekarzy.
Niestety coś za coś....czyli długowieczność, komfort za wyższą cenę.Dachówka także ma swoje wady , ale dobrze położona przeleży wieki.
Pozdr,

----------


## kany

Adas zgodze sie z Toba ale ja nie dostane kredytu i niemam tyle pieniedzy poprostu chyba mnie niestac,a dlaczego nie stac ?? Z rozmow ze znajomymi to koszt blachodachowki to wydatek rzedu 60 % dachowki .Jezlei moj dach z blachodachowi bedzie kosztowal okolo 40tys to trzeba mi prawie kolejne 35 tys

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak nie masz kasy to po kiego budujesz taki dom ?!!! Taki dach pod blachodachówkę wielkoformatową to nieporozumienie. Jedynym sensownym ekonomicznie rozwiązaniem jest dachówka cementowa. Życzę rozsądnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kany

Nie mam kasy by wywalic na raz , a 2 strony i nie moge  :wink:  a co dachowki cementowej jak ona sie sprawdza moze ktos sie wypowiedziec na ten temat

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No normalnie! Jej żywotność szacuje się na minimum 60 lat (certyfikat na 30 lat). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## adam2007

> Adas zgodze sie z Toba ale ja nie dostane kredytu i niemam tyle pieniedzy poprostu chyba mnie niestac,a dlaczego nie stac ?? Z rozmow ze znajomymi to koszt blachodachowki to wydatek rzedu 60 % dachowki .Jezlei moj dach z blachodachowi bedzie kosztowal okolo 40tys to trzeba mi prawie kolejne 35 tys


Oczywiście rozumiem Twoje położenie i podpowiem tak jak szanowny Andrzej Wilhelmi czy nie warto zastanowić się nad dachówką cementową. Przelicz to jeszcze raz i zastanów się. U mnie np. po przeliczeniu , a dach mam porąbany wyszło ,że musze kupić 450 m2 blachy na dach ok. 310 m2 faktycznego krycia wiec od razu odpuściłem blachę pomijając inne kwestie zwiazane z estetyką, komfortem, trwałością.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## slawek9000

wg mnie najlepiej sprawdziłoby się takie coś
http://www.plannja.com/templates/PageW____2859.aspx
nie masz za dużo odpadów, nie musisz nawet łat kupować. Materiał sporo droższy niż blachodachówki z promocji po 17,50 ale za to praktycznie zero odpadów no i firma znana od wielu lat, żadna chałupnicza produkcja. 
Albo gont bitumiczny - ciemny udaje łupek, co akurat pasuje do takiego dachu. A w ogóle u mnie na wsi się mawiało "tak krawiec kraje jak mu staje" i jak masz budżet ograniczony, to się wybiera prosty dom z dachem dwa max cztery spadki, bez lukarn wieżyczek wykuszy i innych duperszwanców.

----------


## robertsz

> Ale gont mnie odstrasza nawet o tym nie mysle ,nikt mnie do tego jeszcze nie przekonal ,moze dla tego ze nikt nie probowal


Mamy na domu gont bitumiczny od 15 lat, dom stoi w terenie górzystym, gdzie wiatry porwały już niejedną blachodachówke  :wink: 
Dach jest ws pełni deskowany deskami z szalunków, na to ułożony gont.
Jedyne problemy jakie się pojawiły w tym czasie to przecieki przy kominach (kiepska obróbka kominów).
W tym czasie zero konserwacji.... blachodachówke będziesz malował co 5-7 lat, jeśli zrobisz to kiepsko to nawet i co 3-4 lata.
Blachodachówka jest głośna w czasie deszczu i trzeszczy przy nagrzewaniu od słońca/ochładzaniu pod wieczór.

----------


## marcin-r

> Ale gont mnie odstrasza nawet o tym nie mysle ,nikt mnie do tego jeszcze nie przekonal ,moze dla tego ze nikt nie probowal


proszę o to próba:
powierzchnia dachu ok 230m koszt *całości* dachu to 30k

----------


## kany

Dzikeuje bardzo za pomoc kazdy cos od siebie mile !!! dzieki :wink: 

Wyszedlem z zalozenia gume to sie naklada na ....... a nie na dach blacha trzeszczy jak gnaty starej babki ,dlatego zdecydowalem sie na dachowke !!Jeszcze niewiem jaka (cementowa czy ceramiczna ) jakiej firmy , ale stawiam na sprawdzone rozwiazanie !!!

Bez urazy panowie za te gonty i blache   :hug: 


Moze ma ktos cos do polecenia z dachowek w rosadnej cenie ??

----------


## adam2007

Np. Roben średzka falista. U mnie leży, dach pieknie wyglada , zero problemów.

Pozdr,

----------


## superelmirka

Witam , Jeszcze niestety nie jestem w trakcie budowy- szukamy włąsnie firmy budowlanej i mamy nadzieje ze uda sie ruszyc z budowa w przyszlym roku. Wlasnie sie zastanawiamy co wybrac na dach balchodachwoke czy dachowke - prosilabym o opinie osobe mieszkające pod owymi pokryciami dachow :smile:  co polecacie, dziekuje z gory za wszelkie opinie!

----------


## EZS

Każdy poleca to, co ma, bo innego nie zna  :wink: 
Kochana, popatrz na dach, ile gąsiorów, ile ścinek blachy i na stan swojej kasy. 
Mnie tam najbardziej podoba się łupek. Druga w kolejce jest karpiówka w koronkę.

----------


## Castaway

Łupek(drogi bardzo), albo dachówka zdecydowanie. Nawet jeśli trzeba położyć mocniejsze krokwie i wzmocnić więźbe to i tak polecam dachówke. czy ceramiczną, czy cementową to już inna sprawa, ale blachy w jakiejkolwiek formie bym nie układał.
Pozdr.

----------


## phans

*superelmirka* najpierw poczytaj o zaletach, wadach obu rozwiązań, następnie koniecznie pogadaj z budowlańcami, osobami co budowali, budują - jest wiele czynników decydujących o wyborze różnych technologii. I na koniec. Nie zawsze to co reklamują tak natrętnie (wszędzie!) jest najlepsze dla konsumenta  :Smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Blachodachówka to bardziej lub mniej udana imitacja dachówki. Imitację montujemy tam gdzie nie można zamontować oryginału! Na nowym domu oryginał czyli dachówka! Dobór kształtu i koloru zależny od charakteru budynku. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## superelmirka

Tez sie sklaniamy ku dachowce - tylko zawsze milo sie utwierdzic! z tego co czytalam to dachowka tez ma wady jak wszystko ale mimo to wydaje sie byc lepszym wyborem niz blachodawchowka :smile:  Z budowlancami chetnie bym porozmawialam ale jeszcze takowych nie mamy :sad:  projetk sie dopiero konczy - mam nadzieje ze juz konczy robic i wtedy zacznie sie szukanie ekipy czego sie troche obawiam, ze ciezko bedzie kogos pozadnego znalezc, nie jestesmy z okolic i za bardzo  nie mamy nawet kogo tam rozpytac. Jesli ktos ma namiary na sprawdzona firme z okolic Bielska-Bialej Wadowic to prosze o kontakt i dziekuje za wszystkie opinie! :smile:

----------


## Łukasz_77

Jest jeszcze sprawa budżetu - dachówka ceramiczna jest ponad dwa razy droższa niż blachodachówka. Układanie dachówki kilkukrotnie droższe niż blachy, bo dużo bardziej pracochłonne. Wreszcie więźba - ceramika jest dużo cięższa, więc i drewno na którym będzie położona musi być grubsze. 

Jeśli budżet na to pozwala, to dachówka - ładniej wygląda, jest podobno trwalsza, ale ma też minusy np. konieczność częstego czyszczenia - jest porowata i wszelkie brudy chętnie na niej zostają. Przy wielu plusach ma też minusy.

Blacha tańsza w zakupie, tańsza w montażu i obróbce, dobrej jakości blacha tez może dobrze wyglądać, jak się znudzi za 10 lat to łatwo można ją wymienić na całkiem nową. Minus - nie daje izolacji akustycznej takiej jak ceramika np. w czasie deszczu.

U mnie padło na blachę, że względów finansowych. Wolałem dołożyć do drewnianych okien okien, z którymi stykasz się codziennie bezpośrednio. Dachu nie widzisz z bliska.

----------


## phans

> ...ale ma też minusy np. konieczność częstego czyszczenia - jest porowata i wszelkie brudy chętnie na niej zostają...


Zwłaszcza to widać na terenach leśnych. Już po 3-5 latach nie jest to ta dachówka, którą się kupiło ...

----------


## EZS

istnieje angoba
albo oblewana i wtedy ma piękne kolory. I NIC się do niej nie przyczepi. Widziałam niedawno granatowy dach z dachówki w polewie. Piękny...

A co do ekipy, też nie miałam pojęcia skąd wziąć
Idz na grupę lokalną(grupy budujące), pytaj sąsiadów, patrz na budujące się domy w okolicy. Na teraz i tak nie znajdziesz, moooże na jesień do fundamentu?

----------


## phans

> istnieje angoba
> albo oblewana i wtedy ma piękne kolory. I NIC się do niej nie przyczepi. Widziałam niedawno granatowy dach z dachówki w polewie. Piękny...


Ale widziałaś na *terenie leśnym czyli w lesie*  i po kilku latach?

----------


## superelmirka

no wlasnie nie jestemsy z okolic wiec nie ma za bardzo kogo pytac ;/ ale spoko, dalam ogloszenie wiec ktos sie odezwie - pojedziemy tam w torys weekend i obejrzymy ich prace i zdecydujemy.Jeszcze sie meczymy teraz z projektem i ostanie zmiany wprowadzana i myslimy z czego budowac  takze licze ze z budowa ruszymy w przyszlym roku dopiero - jeszcze tyle czekania!  :smile:  no ale jzu blizej niz dalej

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Jest jeszcze sprawa budżetu - dachówka ceramiczna jest ponad dwa razy droższa niż blachodachówka. Układanie dachówki kilkukrotnie droższe niż blachy, bo dużo bardziej pracochłonne. Wreszcie więźba - ceramika jest dużo cięższa, więc i drewno na którym będzie położona musi być grubsze. ....
> ...Blacha tańsza w zakupie, tańsza w montażu i obróbce...


Nic bardziej błędnego nie można napisać!

Blachodachówka jako imitacja dachówki powinna być montowana tak jak dachówka! Wszystkie dodatki jak w dachówce (wróblówka, taśma pod gąsiory montowana na łacie itp.) Jakie oszczędności na więźbie?! Grubość ocieplenia limituje przekrój krokwi. Podstawowa wada blachodachówki to jej lekkość! Przy skomplikowanym dachu dużo odpadów. Do tego żywotność nieporównywalna z dachówką. Dachówka cementowa może być interesującą alternatywą. Radziłbym rozważyć to pokrycie np. firmy Braas. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## EZS

> Ale widziałaś na *terenie leśnym czyli w lesie*  i po kilku latach?


widziałam.
widzę co dzieńdwa domy obok mnie, ale silnie zacienione. Jeden pokryty blachą a drugi cementową. Oba wyglądają tak samo - omszałe, zielone. Nie wiem, jakaby dachówka była, bo obok akurat domu z dachówką nie ma a nie obok już warunki są różne

----------


## Ko***o

No to rozpętał się temat rzeka.............
Blachodachówka - materiał który nie izoluje termicznie ani akustyczie z gwarancją od 10-30 lat ( zeleży od producenta i oczywiście ceny) ale gwarancją nie można dać się zwieść gdyż jeden z producentów który daje 30 lat pisze drobnym maczkiem że blacha musi być skorodowana w 70% i to na wylot  :smile:  dobre nie?
Na " zachodzie" stosuje się ją tylko na hale magazynowe i obory które mają ładnie wyglądać (opinia z autopsji) gdyż trochę się tym tematem interesowałem jak to wygląda w innych krajach, w Polsce bardzo dobrze się przyjęła ze względu na stare domy które potrzebują lekkiego pokrycia, by nie zmieniać konstrukcji dachu.
cena na tą chwilę od 17 netto w górę nawet do około 50zł/m2
Dachówka ceramiczna - gwarancja od 30 - 50 lat którą stosuje się od tysięcy lat, materiał naturalny czyli glinka wypalana w wysokiej temperaturze.
cena od 24 zł netto do nawet 150 zł :smile: 
Dachówka cementowa - gwarancja 30 lat głównym spoiwem w niej jest cement który jest tańszy w uzyskaniu niż glinka która jest wydobywana z głębokości co jest czaso i praco chłonne
cena od 17 zł netto do około 35zł/m2
piszę netto ze względu na to że Vat może być 7% lub 22%
W przypadku dachu kopertowego odpad czyni wielką różnice tak np. dach kopertowy 200m2  żeby pokryć go blachodachówką trzeba kupić jej około 260/270m2 tylko po to by potem naddatek wyrzucić ze względu na skosy jakie będą odcinane przy jej układaniu, gdyż wzór fali jest z reguły asymetryczny i niemożna go potem wykorzystać
Odpad przy w/w dachu z dachówki nie przekracza 5% czyli płacimy za coś co zostaje na dachu a nie na skupie złomu.
Mam nadzieję że nieco pomogłem w wyborze  :smile:

----------


## phans

Pochodzisz w W-wa i piszesz, że ludzie w stolicy mieszkają w halach magazynowcyh, oborach lub starcyh domach  :Smile:  
Sorki ale pomimo, że ludzie tam mieszkający powinni mieć więcej kasy i być bardziej oświeceni od tych z miasteczek i wsi czyli wybierać tylko dachówkę to jakoś tego nie widzę. 



> Na " zachodzie" stosuje się ją tylko na hale magazynowe i obory które mają ładnie wyglądać (opinia z autopsji) gdyż trochę się tym tematem interesowałem jak to wygląda w innych krajach, w Polsce bardzo dobrze się przyjęła ze względu na stare domy które potrzebują lekkiego pokrycia, by nie zmieniać konstrukcji dachu.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No bo każdy ma wolny wybór. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kawa20

W zeszłym roku byłam przed tym samym dylematem i założylismy dachówkę.Zastanwiałam sie nad gontem bo dośc ładnie wygląda ale...moim zdaniem przypomina działkowe domki.Myslałam tez o blachodachówce ale miałam przrz 30 lat na dachu domku letniskowego i w czsie deszczu było dośc głośno.Polecam dachówke ze wzgledu na ładny wygląd a i cena tez nie jest kosmiczna w porównaniu z innymi pokryciami.

----------


## Grand77

mysle ze dachowka

http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/8458/img7264.jpg

----------


## fenix2

> A na jakiej powierzchni, bo na 300m2 to zaledwie 734Pa/m2 a człek na daszku to około 13 kPa/m2 i to pod warunkiem, że się nie buja ani też raźno podskakuje


No tak tylko że to jest chwilowe obciążenie. Nikt nie stoi na dachu cały czas.

----------


## koka1

> mam problem dostałam dość nietypowe zadanie od mojej szefowej. Znaleźć ekipę, która zrobi nowy dach i oczywiście pomóc w wyborze pokrycia dachu. Zaznajomiłam sie z opiniami an forum i zastanawiam się nad trzema a w zasadzie nad czterema blachami: PLannija, LINDAB i Ruuki.  Co sadzicie o FInco Stal? Dach ma być w kolorze grafitowym co jak parze na kolory b;ach nie jest zbyt korzystny wybór ale cóż innego nie ma. Proszę doradźcie , która blachę wybrać i jakie orrynnowanie do nich jest najlepsze. Z góry dziękuje i pozdrawiam


Jak grafitową, proponuję ruukki finnerę. Tego koloru nie ma w wolnej sprzedaży, ale jest u dostawców z serii "ruukki od ręki", to odpowiednik RAL 7015. W każdym województwie taki się znajdzie. Jest b. ładna, w powłoce pural, z dobrą gwarancją. Ponadto odpad, dużo mniejszy, niż tradycyjnej blachodachówki, tylko 4%.
Ja się na nią zdecydowałam i z uwagi na kształt (bardzo płaska), i z uwagi na niski odpad. Mam dach kopertowy ok. 300 m.kw. i w tym przypadku to bardzo ważne. Moją, niebawem mam nadzieję ujrzeć (w listopadzie), ale sądzę, że to był dobry wybór!

----------


## fenix2

Jakie są opinie na temat blachodachówki Arcelor Mittal pural mat  ?
Czy to dobra 'blacha'?

----------


## nini

Mamy ruukki adamante z powłoką pural mat (kolor ciemnoszary). Wizualnie bardzo ładna, co do trwałości okaże się...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Stabilny, cichy dach o żywotności około 100 lat. Te zalety dachówki przemawiają wyłącznie za nią. Życzę trafnych i rozsądnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrmak

> Jakie są opinie na temat blachodachówki Arcelor Mittal pural mat  ?
> Czy to dobra 'blacha'?


Poczekaj jeszcze z 15 lat to się sam dowiesz :big tongue:  Porównasz z opiniami o dachówce ceramicznej :smile:  Po co wam gwarancje na 30 lat? Czy Wy wierzycie w ich ewentualne wyegzekwowanie? Przecież wystarczy zmienić Sp. z o.o. na np. Sp. J. i mamy nową firmę :smile:  Czy Wy naprawdę wierzycie, że jakaś firma istnieje 100 lat? Nazwa tak, ale czy odpowiedzialność?

----------


## [email protected]

Witam
Jak każdy staje przed wyborem dachówka czy blacha?
Na forum brak niestety merytorycznych wypowiedzi z argumentami. 
Dla tego proszę to tylko o takie wypowiedzi ale bez takich typu ja mam i polecam itp.

plusy dachówki:
-dobry mikroklimat w pomieszczeniach 
-dachówki ceramiczne są materiałem wysoce paroprzepuszczalnym - dzięki temu dach "oddycha". rzekomo  :smile: 
-zdolność dużej akumulacji ciepła, co powoduje że temperatura zewnętrzna nie jest przekazywana do wnętrza budynku. 
-odporność na promieniowanie słoneczne 
-dobra dźwiękoszczelność, co z kolei daje użytkownikowi komfortową ciszę nawet w czasie największych ulew.  
-dobrej jakości dachówka charakteryzuje nasiąkliwością i przesiąkliwością, co wpływa na wysoką odporność na działanie czynników atmosferycznych. 
-trwałość dachówki potwierdza (ilo-letnia ?)gwarancja, często obejmująca również mrozoodporność.
-wg niektórych ładniej wygląda

minusy dachówki
- cena za robotę i zakup
- czy aby na pewno po 20-30 latach będzie nie do wymiany
co jeszcze na minus?

z kolei blacha
plusy dachówki:
- strasznie nagrzewa się, co powoduje że temperatura zewnętrzna  jest przekazywana do wnętrza budynku
- ciągle pracuje na rozciąganie i skurcz w wyniku temp.
- nie jest paroprzepuszczalna
-odporność na promieniowanie słoneczne zależna od jakości powłoki
-zła dźwiękoszczelność, 
-nie ma problemów z nasiąkliwością i przesiąkliwością, 
-trwałość blachy deklarowana jest na 20-30lat (50lat to traktujemy marketing)
-mrozoodporność nie jest problemem.
-wg niektórych gorzej wygląda
-jest nie odporna na uszkodzenie powłoki w trakcie montażu dachu jak eksploatacji (śnieg, kominiarz, itp)

plusy blachy 
niższa cena (materiał + montaż )

Czy rzeczywiście te obecne dachówki będą coś warte za te 30-40 lat? Nie wierzę, że  20-30 zim (z cyklami zamarzania i rozmarzania w każdym sezonie) nie zrobi swoje.
Co sądzicie macie jakieś inne argumenty czy przemyślenia.

----------


## Regut1

Raczej niewiele osób  będzie miał doświadczenia w perspektywie 30-40 lat ponadto są różne blachy i różne dachówki (nie chodzi tu tylko o producenta ale również o materiał oraz rodzaj powłoki zewnętrznej. Twoja  prośba o ocenę trwałości  to  wróżenie z fusów. Z moich doświadczeń – blacha położona na dachu obecnego domu ma już ponad 10 lat i oceniam że spokojnie wytrzyma następne 10-20  lat. Minusem blachy jest  nagrzewanie się w okresach letnich co może prowadzić do podwyższenia temperatury np.  w słabo izolowanych domach z poddaszem użytkowym. Plusem jest to że jest tańsza od zwyklej blachy. Zarówno materiał jak i sama robocizna.
Jeżeli chodzi o dachówkę  to trwałość obecnej nie powinna znacznie odbiegać od tej robionej kiedyś - jej powierzchnia jest wzmacniana angobą lub glazurą.  Dachówka nie przekazuje tak temperatury jak blacha do wewnątrz oraz odgłosów padającego deszczu (inaczej niż okna dachowe :wink:   Wadą jest znacznie wyższa cena oraz  trwałość obróbek newralgicznych miejsc (np. kosze) jeżeli są robione ze zwykłej  blachy a dach jest wielopłaszczyznowy.  
Moim zdaniem i jedno i drugie pokrycie uznanego producenta, dobrze zrobione przez sprawdzonego wykonawcę  powinno wystarczyć na lata.  Reszta to kwestia kasy, gustu i troski o następne pokolenia J

----------


## .ajk

Co do różnicy w cenie - to nie wygląda to wcale tak jednoznacznie jak piszesz. Wiele zależy od konstrukcji dachu, u mnie np. mam 3 lukarny więc dużo skosów, po wyliczeniu okazało się że jest bardzo dużo odpadów z blachy i cena materiału wyszła taka sama jak dachówki ceramicznej (chyba że mówisz o najtańszej wersji blachy a promocyjnym kolorze).
Moim zdaniem w dach warto zainwestować a blacha nie broni się w żaden sposób, jeśli miałbym wybierać ponownie to tylko ceramika lub dla oszczędności we więźbie i materiale itp. wybrałbym dachówkę bitumiczną.

----------


## Regut1

Dachówka to nie tylko dachówki podstawowe, ale również gąsiory, krańcówki, wróblówka, kominki wentylacyjne do tego dochodzi koszt mocniejszej więźby i łat (m3) i koszty samej robocizny, a nawet transportu na miejsce budowy. Jeżeli zestawisz koszt całosci - szybko zauważysz różnice. 

Moim zdaniem łatwiej trafić wykwaifikowaną ekipę do pokrycia dachu w blasze niż w dachówce gdzie robocizna jest trudniejsza, cieższa i łatwiej popełnić błąd. Pokrycie dachu blachą jest szybsze, mniej pracochłonne przez to cena jest mniejsza. Wszystko o czym napisałem ćwiczyłem na w własnym przykładzie.

Na temat pokryć bitumicznych nie mam żadnych doświadczeń dlatego nie podejmuje sie ich porównywać.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dachówka to:
- stabilny dach (dobrze dociążona więźba),
- cichy dach,
- łatwość wymiany uszkodzonych elementów,
- niewielki odpad (ważne dla dachów wielopołaciowych),
- długa żywotność 60~80 lat dachówka cementowa, 100~150 dachówka ceramiczna,
- duża bezwładność cieplna,
- relatywnie niski w odniesieniu do żywotności.
Blachodachówka to:
- tylko bardziej lub mniej udana imitacja,
- niewątpliwą zaletą jest fakt, że można ją zastosować z niezłym skutkiem tam gdzie ciężkie pokrycia są wykluczone (renowacja starych dachów z oryginalną więźbą),
- głośny dach,
- niestabilny dach,
- dużo odpadów przy wielopołaciowych dach,
- duża podatność za na uszkodzenia (zadrapania lakieru, zagniecenia),
- w przypadku uszkodzenia konieczność wymiany całego arkusza,
- relatywnie duża szczelność pokrycia,
- wybacza niedokładności więźby i niedokładności wykonawcze,
- mała bezwładność cieplna,
- relatywnie droga w stosunku do żywotności,
- żywotność szacowana na 20~30 lat,
- nie wybacza błędów w wentylacji połaci,
- duża łatwość zmiany kolorystyki (przemalowanie dachu).
Mit o odchudzonej więźbie w przypadku blachodachówki:
- ewentualny zysk minimalny, przekroje więźby odpowiednie dla izolacji cieplnej oraz ze względu na wiotkość,
- pocienienie więźby uniemożliwi w przyszłości zamontowanie innego pokrycia,
- więźba przenosi nie tylko obciążenia statyczne (ciężar własny i pokrycia) ale znacznie groźniejsze obciążenia zmienne śnieg i dynamiczne wiatr.
Mit tańszej robocizny. Wszystkie elementy dachu, obróbek i orynnowania takie same niewielka różnica w samym kryciu (dachówka to większy ciężar i duża ilość małych elementów więc trochę dłuższy czas realizacji i stąd trochę drożej).
 Pozdrawiam.

----------


## atsyrut

> Dachówka to:
> - stabilny dach (dobrze dociążona więźba),
> - cichy dach,
> - łatwość wymiany uszkodzonych elementów,
> - niewielki odpad (ważne dla dachów wielopołaciowych),
> - długa żywotność 60~80 lat dachówka cementowa, 100~150 dachówka ceramiczna,
> - duża bezwładność cieplna,
> - relatywnie niski w odniesieniu do żywotności.
> Blachodachówka to:
> ...



Witaj. 

a jakbyś mial porównać gont do blachodachówki?  pytam bo widzę że jesteś ekspertem w tej dziedzinie....

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pokrycia praktycznie nieporównywalne. Porównywalna jedynie żywotność.
Gont bitumiczny to:
- pokrycie imitujące łupek,
- montaż na sklejce wodoodpornej , płycie OSB lub pełnym deskowaniu łączonym na pióro-wpust (na większości naszych dachów na zwykłych deskach - tak mam u siebie),
- jedno z najdroższych pokryć (montując system) w stosunku do żywotności,
- koniecznoiść idealnego wykonania więźby, 
- materiał praktycznie bezodpadowy,
- możliwość pokrycia praktycznie każdego kształtu dachu, 
- krycie możliwe w określonych warunkach pogodowych i w określonych porach roku (w Polsce maj-wrzesień),
-  trudności z wentylowaniem skomplikowanych dachów,
- poważne trudności np. z montażem okien połaciowych w późniejszym okresie,
- brak odporności na porastanie,
- trudności z estetyczną naprawą uszkodzeń,
- ryzyko uszkodzeń szczególnie w terenie zalesionym (spadające gałęzie),
- konieczność użycia do montażu gwoździ miedzianych lub cynkowanych ogniowo (zszywki raczej wykluczone),
- duża dokładność przy wykonaniu koszy,
- możliwość samodzielnego montażu.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kama33

> Dachówka to nie tylko dachówki podstawowe, ale również gąsiory, krańcówki, wróblówka, kominki wentylacyjne do tego dochodzi koszt mocniejszej więźby i łat (m3) i koszty samej robocizny, a nawet transportu na miejsce budowy. Jeżeli zestawisz koszt całosci - szybko zauważysz różnice.


 Mam wycenę mojego kompletnego dachu  zarówno dla blachy jak i dachówki cementowej i ceramicznej. Różnicę widać na korzyść dachówki cementowej. Przyzwoita blacha ze względu na ilość odpadów wychodzi w cenie dachówki ceramicznej. Koszt robocizny ten sam bez względu na pokrycie. Nie wliczam w to więźby, bo jest zaprojektowana pod dachówkę i nie zamierzam tego zmieniać.

----------


## homecactus

Ja miałem ten sam dylemat. 
Materiał (blacha budmat / dachówka betonowa brass Bałtycka) wychodziła podobnie, nawet dachówka nieco taniej (kilkaset zl). Dach kopertowy, jak w avatarze. Ale:
- przy dachówce jednak mimo wszystko zdecydowałbym się na deskowanie, bo mam dość niski kąt nachylenia (22*) i majster mówił, że może podwiewać śnieg. Deskowanie to, za wyjątkiem podwiewania śniegu nie  było mi potrzebne, bo mam pełne 2 piętra, a poddasze jest nieuzytkowym strychem.
- za układanie majster chciał około 2 tys zł więcej

Zatem deskowanie + droższa robocizna = 5tys zł drożej.
Położyłem panele z blachy na rąbek stojący, (bez deskowania), bo mi i żonie się podobały, i jesteśmy zadowoleni. Zaoszczędziliśmy pieniądze a wygląd i funkcjonalność są ok. Za 30-40 lat, to będę robił remont domu, to i pokrycie moge zmienić.

Gdybym miał poddasze użytkowe, to na 100% bym deskował ze względu na hałas, a wtedy dachówka wydaje się chyba rozsądnym pomysłem.

Trzeba tylko pamiętać - blacha z gornej półki kosztuje tyle co dachówka raczej z niższej. Ale jeśli nie masz specjalnych życzeń (typu dachówka płaska) to cena samego materiału może być porównywalna.

Pzdr

----------


## Carpenter78

Decydując się na pokrycie brałem pod uwagę stosunek ceny do jakości (wytrzymałości) produktu. Wygrała dachówka ceramiczna (creaton balance, 37 k pln) w starciu z blachodachówką (27-35 k pln budmat, bratex). Więźbę i tak robiłem mocną.

Andrzej Wilhelmi wyczerpał dostatecznie cechy dachówek a do gontu dodałbym tylko że jest pokryciem palnym.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## koka1

Moje dylematy nad wyborem pokrycia dachowego trwały dość długo. Trochę moje plany pokrzyżował mój MPZP. Napiszę tak, ponad 300 m.kw. połaci dachowych prostego dachu kopertowego bez koszy, kosztowało mnie z małogabarytowej, dobrej blachy (panel 125/75 cm) tyle, ile zapłaciłabym za ten dach z najtańszej dachówki ceramicznej. Z uwagi na takie koszty, u mnie zadecydowała - wizualność (chciałam mieć jak najbardziej płaskie pokrycie dachowe).
Dachówki betonowej, z uwagi na najłatwiejsze jej porastanie - w ogóle nie brałam pod uwagę.
Powodzenia, bo to nie lada dylemat  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> Dachówka to:
> - długa żywotność  100~150 dachówka ceramiczna,


No właśnie chodzi mi o tą żywotność. Mam wyceny dachu z blachy i z dachówki i wychodzi podobnie. 
Przy czym brana jest pod uwagę dachówka z cen 25-35zł za m2 samej dachówki i w podobnej cenie blacha.
Chińskie blachy z okolic 20zł/m2 odrzucam.
Bardzo chciałbym mieć dachówkę. Ale jak ma mi się łuszczyć za 20-30lat to wolę blachę mimo jej ułomności.
Dlatego, że jak mam za 20-30 lat wywalać pokrycie na nowe to za zdjęcie blachy mniej zapłacę niż za dachówki.

Chcę kupić dachówkę w ciemnym kolorze i one są albo barwione w masie albo powlekane.
Jedni mówią, że powlekane lepsze bo mniej wchłaniają wilgoć a co za tym idzie nie zamarzają inni odwrotnie, że lepsze barwione w masie.
Tylko czy te wspólczesne kolorowe dachówki mnie przeżyją? a nie chcę klasycznych czerwonych czy pomaraczowych.

Po tym co ludzie piszą na forum o problemamach ze swoimi dachówkami (z ich jakością)
mam poważne wątpliwości z długą żywotnością  100~150lat  dachówki ceramicznej.

I jest to jedyny mój dylemat co do wyboru tego pokrycia, który mnie jeszcze zastanawia, pozostałe - wielkie za.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Widzisz sprawa z tą długą żywotnością wygląda tak, że warunkuje ją bardzo dobra wentylacja dachu. Kiedyś strychy były niezamieszkałe i dachówka miała doskonałą wentylacje. Dzisiaj poddasza zamieszkałe, brak wentylacji pomieszczeń na poddaszu, krycie wstępne wykonane folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalną, odprowadzenie pary wodnej praktycznie całą powierzchnią dachu. Spód dachówek niczym nie zabezpieczony i permanentnie narażony od jesieni do wiosny na wysokie stężenie pary wodnej czyli ciągłe wykraplanie. Brak skutecznej wentylacji połaci (dość częsty mankament dzisiejszych dachów) to kolejny gwóźdź do trumny. Wierzch dachówki wysycha doskonale lecz spód nie i w tym problem. Do tego wilgotna dachówka (w masie) to to sprzyjające warunki porastania. Wybierając dachówkę musimy ukierunkować przepływ wilgoci a będzie wszystko OK. Odnośnie barwienia w masie to tylko sprawy estetyki: nie widoczne płaszczyzny cięcia  (kominy, okna, kosze) oraz nie widoczne odpryski i tyle. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... do gontu dodałbym tylko że jest pokryciem palnym.


Pominąłem ten aspekt gdyż nie jest to do końca prawdą. Oczywiście w czasie pożaru spali się wszystko a z blachodachówki praktycznie nic nie zostanie. Jest sporą trudnością spalić gont bitumiczny z wierzchu chroniony posypką mineralną. Mam to pokrycie na swoim dachu i takie próby robiłem. Wytapia się bitum przy odjęciu ognia dość szybko przygasa. Nie znam przypadku zapalenia się tego pokrycia od wyładowań atmosferycznych. Nie mniej choćby teoretycznie jest to pewien minus. A co mają powiedzieć posiadacze dachów krytych strzechą (choć impregnowaną) czy wiórem osikowym bądź gontem drewnianym. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Regut1

> Przyzwoita blacha ze względu na ilość odpadów wychodzi w cenie dachówki ceramicznej. Koszt robocizny ten sam bez względu na pokrycie. Nie wliczam w to więźby, bo jest zaprojektowana pod dachówkę i nie zamierzam tego zmieniać.


Każdy z nas ma swoje realia. U mnie w okolicy jest spora konkurencja ekip specjalizujacych się tylko w kryciu blachą przez to ceny są sporo niższe (mniejszy jest też nakład pracy i ryzyko wykonmawcze o czym wspomniał Andrzej). Bardzo mało dachów kryte jest dachówką i dotyczy to wyłacznie nowobudowanych domów. Cena robocizny pokrycia dachówką jest ponad 2:1 w stosunku do blachy (nie wspomne już o dodatkowym bonusie za za prestiż - dachówka musi kosztować). Do tego dochodzi wieźba i dodatki np sam kominek wentylacyjny np. w Creatonie ponad 500 zł, gasiory początkowe, krańcówki, czwórniki lub trójniki). Sporo osób buduje proste małe domy na kredyt i jeżeli zsumuje się całość kosztów to wychodzi niezła zaliczka na następny etap domu. A tych elementów po stanie surowym otwartym (dach jako jego ostatni etap) trzeba zrobić jeszcze sporo do zamieszkania, a każdy z nich niestety swoje kosztuje. Jak to mówią ziarnko do ziarnka

----------


## Carpenter78

W sumie racja widziałem pożary szkieletorów i dach nie palił się dosyć długo.
A po uderzeniu pioruna naprawiałem dach i faktycznie paliły się wiązary, instalacja a nie dach. Dużą zasługą myślę było odseparowanie gontu od ognia płytami OSB. Foto na dowód:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tnąc koszty przy prostym dachu dwuspadowym potrzeba wyłącznie dachówkę podstawową i gąsiory na kalenicę. Komin w kalenicy odpowietrzenie kanalizacji przewodem w kominie. Dachówki szczytowe (skrajne) zastępuje obróbka. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Regut1

Koszt całości każdy powinien porównać indywidualnie. Mój sąsiad w tamtym roku zmieniał pokrycie remontowanego domu i koszt robocizny przy pokryciu blachą wyniósł go 30 zł/m2. Demontaż starego pokrycia, odtworzenie kominów, montaż nowego - bardzo sprawna ekipa robili tydzień. Kominy, ich obróbka i orynnowanie płatne oddzielnie.   Przyznam że koszt robocizny w porównaniu do dachówkli lekko mnie zszokował. Dlatego ceny najlepiej porównywać we własnych realiach.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

Napiszę tak
U mnie koszty dachówki względem blachy:
materiał z obróbkami i orynnowaniem dachówka wiecej +8000zł (kolor jakiś grafit lub czarny)
robota wiecej o 4 do 5000zł ( za kompletny dach, obróbki, z orynnowaniem)
razem 12-13tyś różnicy
I ta kwota różnicy robi się chyba zbyt duża. Gdyż budżet ostro napiety.

Internetowe ceny dachówek to pic na wodę fotomontaż i tylko reklama- po zapytaniu ceny są wyższe.

Szukam dalej ale poniżej 50zł/m2 nie znajdę dachówki raczej.

----------


## Regut1

Jeśeli wybierzesz blachę zwróć uwagę na to o czym napisał Andrzej - prawidłową wentylację połaci dachowej przy kryciu blachą. m in nie warto oszczędzać na taśmie kalenicowej pod gąsiory.

----------


## hania78

*Co wybrać na dach.*
Dom z roku 1930 (pół bliźniaka)
Dach całkowicie odeskowany.
Na poddaszu ocieplony czymś w rodzaju słomy z wapnem (?) (od wewnątrz) i otynkowany - remont robiony 40 lat temu ;/
Strych nieużytkowy, bez ocieplenia. 
Dach bez papy, tylko deski, łaty i dachówka ceramiczna.
Dach dwuspadowy. 
Przy kominie przecieka i w innych miejscach gdzie dachówki sie przesunęły też.
Krokwie mam proste.
Może tylko łaty trzeba będzie wymienić. Nie wiem jaki jest ich stan. 

*Zależy mi na niewielkim koszcie remontu.*

-Co zastosować do uszczelnienia przed przeciekaniem i w celu ocieplenia od zewnątrz na deski? (papa, folia?)
- zastosować dachówki ceramiczne czy blachodachówkę?Co lepsze, bo duzej różnicy w cenie nie widzę. Jeśli blacha ma się pod spodem pocić to moze lepiej, zdrowiej zostawić dachówki (chociażby te same co są teraz - 98% jest OK.).  
- Czy od środka na strychu wystarczy ocieplenie z wełny mineralnej +płyta gips.-karton? - chcę zrobić tam pokoik dla dzieci.

----------


## mortor

Firma firmie nie równa, ale osobiście skłaniałbym się jednak w stronę dachówki ceramicznej (trwałość).

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Czy te deski na dachu są montowane na zakład? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## hania78

Nie jestem w stanie jednoznacznie odpowiedzieć. Nie przypatrywałam się. Z tego co pamiętam kiedy oglądałam dach od wewnątrz na strychu, to wydawały się być bardzo blisko (ściśle) obok siebie. Ale czy na zakład nie wiem... A jaka byłaby różnica?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Deski bite na zakład dawały gwarancję szczelności. Patrząc od środka widziałabyś uskoki (choinka) gdyż wyższa deska zachodzi na niższą. Mógł być jeszcze taki przypadek, że były specjalnie obrobione i tego uskoku od spodu nie widać ale nie sądzę. Należy zatem przyjąć, że są na styk. Należy zrobić tak: zdjąć całe pokrycie (można to zrobić etapami) zdemontować łaty i kontrłaty (o ile są) pokryć dach papą podkładową termozgrzewalną zamontować kontrłaty i łaty i ponownie pokryć dach tą samą dachówką oczywiście odrzucając uszkodzone. Bez względu jakie było poprzednie krycie wykonać krycie w koronkę gdyż daje ono taką możliwość aby uzupełnienie uszkodzonych dachówek nowymi wykonać w ten sposób, że nowe zamontować na spodzie i przykryć starymi. Różnica praktycznie nie do zauważenia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mpknap

Najprawdopodobniej tak dla dachówki jak i dla blachodachówki trzeba będzie wymienić łaty (chodzi o ich rozstaw). Wówczas na deskowanie (jeśli jest "zdrowe") nabić folię, następnie kontrłaty, łaty i pokrycie dachowe. Kontrłaty zapewnią szczelinę wentylacyjną pomiędzy folą a pokryciem. Blachodachówkę szybciej się kładzie ale jest pewnie mniej trwała niż dobra dachówka. Miejsca cięć blachy, miejsca mocowań wkrętami mają tendencję do korozji (oczywiście po latach).Należy wziąć pod uwagę hałas przy opadach deszczu.
Każdy ma jednak własne kryteria doboru : prezencja, pieniądze, własny gust

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie wiem skąd mi przyszło do głowy, że ta dachówka to karpiówka? Może dlatego, że to stary budynek. W przypadku gdy jest to dachówka zakładkowa wszystkie moje uwagi bez zmian za wyjątkiem rodzaju krycia i podkładania dachówki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## hania78

Naprawdę mam ogromny problem. Bo o ile będę miała na wymianę pokrycia dachu pieniądze to wypada to zrobić. Stara dachówka nadal będzie szpeciła dach. Nowa będzie ładna ale podstawowy minus to ciężar. Konstrukcja na pewno przewidziała to, ale dom ma już swoje lata. Tej zimy nie był ogrzewany, widzę już małe pęknięcia na ścianach od wewnątrz.. Może panikuję, ale... znajomy stwierdził, że on wymieniłby na blachę, będzie też ładnie no i konstrukcji dachu tochę ulży, a i praktyczniej, bo konserwacja jest podobno łatwiejsza. Tzn. on stosuje co 1-2 lata mycie myjką ciśnieniową od góry i pokrywanie jakimś płynem.... Jeśli chodzi o wygląd to nowe blachy prezentują się naprawdę ładnie. Dachówki też po paru latach zachodzą mchami itp. Naprawdę mam straszny zawrót głowy.
A jak wygląda mój dach od zewnątrz.... (póki co) można zobaczyć na stronie www.mojdomek.pl.tl
Jak dostanę się na strych to porobię zdjęcia od wewnątrz dachu. Ale myślę, że sposób odeskowania nie będzie grał roli bo i tak trzeba ocieplić od zewnątrz i wewnątrz.

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Na szczycie można zamontować deskę w stosownym kolorze lub obróbkę blacharską w zbliżonym do dachówki kolorze. Raz realizowałem taki dach ale niestety nie mam zdjęć. Mam natomiast zdjęcia z takiego rozwiązania przy kryciu Struktonitem czy gotem bitumicznym ale nie jestem w stanie ich tu umieścić. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Na załączonym zdjęciu wszystko wygląda OK poza dwoma szczegółami:
- deska okapowa powinna dochodzić do brzegu krokwi i stykać się z podbitką,
- deska szczytowa zamocowana do krokwi powinna całkowicie zasłaniać tą deskę okapową i powinna być pionowo ucięta.
W tym wykonaniu zastosowanie takiego rozwiązania wynikało z faktu, że wykonawca nie potrafił wyprowadzić wypływu skroplin do rynny więc pozostawił tą szczelinę w celu umożliwienia wypływu skroplin. Jest to drobna wada estetyczna i jak inwestorom to nie przeszkadza to wszystko jest OK.
Jest natomiast wada techniczna gdyz wygląda na to, że szczyt został za wysoko podmurowany. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

Deska okapowa jest przytwierdzona prawdopodobnie do łat, więc trzyma się " na słowo honoru " Rynna jest za wysoko  do połaci. Zima , lód . śnieg - może być nieciekawie. Jan.

----------


## hania78

> Patrząc od środka widziałabyś uskoki (choinka) gdyż wyższa deska zachodzi na niższą.


 Na strych jeszcze nie wchodziłam ale znalazłam jedną przesuniętą dachówkę i już wiem, że deski są w choinkę. 
Rozmawiałam z jedną osoba która oglądała pobieżnie dach i doradza wymienić tylko uszkodzone dachówki i pognite elementy dachu- łaty, zaizolować przy kominie i przy łączeniach ze ścianą budynku (tu matą bitumiczną, bo w tej chwili jest blacha). A czym się izolije łączenie dachu z kominem - też tą matą?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Twój dach ma specyficzne rozwiązania. Bez oględzin profesjonalna rada wykluczona. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## BigSack

Przy dzisiejszym poziomie cenowym najtańszym produktem na rynku jest dachówka betonowa, zaś cena blachy dobrej jakości jak np. RUUKKI jest równa cenie klasycznej dachówki ceramicznej. Jeżeli Twoja więźba jest zaprojektowana pod dachówkę to błędem było by położenie na niej blachy.

----------


## cardano8

Dzień dobry, nie znalazłem odpowiedzi na nurtujące mnie pytanie. 
Dom z poddaszem użytkowym, powierzchnia użytkowa około 100m2 (wymiary 7x10m), prosty dach dwuspadowy, powierzchnia około 120m2. O ile może być droższa dachówka od blachodachówki? Uwzględniając, koszt mocniejszej konstrukcji dachu, fundamentów. Chodzi mi tylko o szacunkowe dane, w złotówkach lub %. Waszym zdaniem będzie droższa o 10% czy raczej o 100%? 10tyś czy raczej 20tyś?
Jestem w stanie oszacować koszt pokrycia dachu, ale koszty z mocniejszą konstrukcją już nie.

----------


## fotohobby

Nie przesadzaj, ze ktoś Ci bedzie fundamenty odchudzał, bo dasz blachę  :wink: 

Oszczednosci na więźbie też nie są jakies kosmicznie. 
Daj w hurtowni wycene dla blachy i dla dachówki, spytaj wykonawce o różnicę w cenie robocizny.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Odchudzanie więźby tylko dlatego, że będzie lekkie pokrycie to praktycznie żadna oszczędność (500,-~1.000,- ) natomiast bardzo duży błąd bo już do końca będziesz skazany na lekkie pokrycia. Żywotność pokryć blaszanych szacuje się na 20~25 lat (nie dotyczy blach szlachetnych) natomiast dachówki cementowej na minimum 60 lat. Stąd najlepszą relacją cena - żywotność jest zastosowanie dachówki cementowej. Może się okazać, że jej koszt będzie porównywalny z dobrą blachą. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## BeeJay

Witam, 

trochę odświeżam temat. Mianowicie blachodachówka czy dachówka cementowa? Byłem zdecydowany na dachówkę cementową głównie z racji tego że jest lepiej dzwiękochłonna ponieważ dom będzie miał poddasze użytkowe. Jednak budowlaniec polecał mi użycie blachodachówki ponieważ dachówka zielenieje i ogólnie dużo osób zmienia dachówkę właśnie na blachodachówkę. Dom jest patertowy z poddaszem użytkowym. 109 m2 użykowej, dach około 150 m2 i cała konstrukacja dachu jest zaprojektowana pod dachówkę. Jakie macie doświadczenie z dachówką i blachodachówką i jak wygląda ona po kilku lub kilkuanstu latach użytkowania? Pomijając względy wizualne, biorąc pod uwagę żywotność oraz finanse co byście polecali - blachodachówkę czy dachówkę?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A Twój budowlaniec będzie robił od fundamentów po dach? Bo jeśli tak to typowa rada. W relacji cena żywotność nie ma lepszego pokrycia jak dachówka cementowa. Zieleniej wszystko nawet blachodachówka i szklane ścianki akwarium. Zdecydowanie radzę dachówkę cementową. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## BeeJay

> A Twój budowlaniec będzie robił od fundamentów po dach? Bo jeśli tak to typowa rada. W relacji cena żywotność nie ma lepszego pokrycia jak dachówka cementowa. Zieleniej wszystko nawet blachodachówka i szklane ścianki akwarium. Zdecydowanie radzę dachówkę cementową. Pozdrawiam.


Tak, dokładnie. Od fundamentów aż po dach. Czemu to jest typowa rada?

----------


## Robaczywy

Zapewne dlatego, że już dogadaliście cenę, a po zmianie na blachodachowkę wykonawca będzie miał mniej pracy, a niekoniecznie zejdzie z ceny.
Ja już prawie kupiłem blachodachówke Tysenie - płaska, ale później udało mi sie znaleźć dachówkę płaską cementową Kapstadt, która wyszła nawet taniej. Doświadczenia nie mam, ale w sumie to wolę, żeby mi dachówka zieleniała niż farba z blachy schodziła.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ....Czemu to jest typowa rada?


Bo blachodachówka wybacza wiele błędów zarówno ciesielski jak i dekarskich i wymaga najmniej czasu w realizacji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## BeeJay

Ok, dzięki za opinie. Odnośnie ceny to budowlaniec powiedział otwarcie, że wycena jest pod dachówkę, a jeśli zdecydowałbym się na blachodachówkę to wtedy robocizna będzie tańssza o około 3 tysiące. 
Tak jak pisałem wcześniej, bardziej jestem przekonany do dachówki tylko teraz mam pytanie, ponieważ pisaliście o dachówce cementowej. Nie opłaca się dokładać, aby położyć dachówkę ceramiczną?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Opłaca się bo to inna powłoka i dłuższa żywotność. Pozdrawiam.

----------

